# CZ P-09 Video Review



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Just finished up a short video on my CZ P-09 9mm. Feel free to skip over it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been interested in those lately. My local range rents the smaller P-07 but not the P-09. Hoping to get time to try one this week.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice gun, actually my hiking/woods pistol. I had a fiber optic front sight put on it other than that it's stock. Very accurate. It's big, of course, with a 19 shot magazine so if you have small hands it might not fit you. No malfunctions whatsoever. I'm a CZ addict so don't trust me.


----------

